# ever notice?



## petquality (Dec 4, 2014)

have you ever noticed how a dog has the ability to hit you right on the bony part of the hand with his canines? every time? haha just a worthless thought. happens to me daily.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

hahaha nope I am lucky my dog never puts is teeth on me. I worked hard with him as a pup. I was an idiot once and put my hand where I shouldn't and he stopped. I would not think its not impossible of course, but my boy is very mindful of his teeth on skin.


----------



## BCdogs (May 30, 2014)

When my male was a pup I got a canine right UNDER the fingernail. Shit that was painful.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

OuCH BC that sounds painful lol

BTW I started a new thread for sissys question in case anyone is looking for it http://www.gopitbull.com/health-nutrition/156466-sick-dog.html


----------



## petquality (Dec 4, 2014)

ya that sounds pretty painful haha. gave me a chill


----------



## DickyT (Jan 29, 2014)

I catch a canine to the knuckles or backside of my hand right in the bone almost daily. It is always in an effort to teach my boy that people hands don't go in his mouth. He has learned everything else I have taught him with incredible speed and ease. I think he has some mental block about my hands and his mouth though. And only the hands... Faces he only licks, even if he is all riled up. Arms, are meh, whatever... to him. Legs, feet, torso... He could care less, but the dang hands, he just must put them in his mouth. Never a bite, just mouthing, but dang if those canines don't hit the bones enough to make me grimace a bit.

One day I WILL win this one, until then... Keeping a chew toy handy for the quick redirect!


----------

